# Advice on any of these projectors



## sab340 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi All-

Woot.com has a sale on Optoma projectors? Anyone familiar with any of these and could recommend them as a good first option for my first theater?

http://tech.woot.com/plus/optoma-projectors-24

thanks!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a look at these package deals

http://www.visualapex.com/projector-package-deals/for-Optoma-projectors.asp


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only one I would recommend would be the HD33. The rest of them are not HD projectors.


----------

